# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A do kete British Airways fluturime nga Londra ne Prishtine!

## arbana uk

Pershendetje a ka mundesi te me tregoni nese keni degjuar ndonje informacion lidhur me fluturimet direkte nga Londra per ne Prishtine.Kam degjuar qe kete vere mbase British Airways do ti  kthehet serish linjes londer-prishtin por nuk kam asnje info te sakte.Pres pergjigje nga ata qe kan ndonje informat

----------


## the admiral

kjo linje nuk ekziston per momentin.
nuk ka asnje linje direkte qe lidh kosoven me mbreterine e bashkuar.

----------

